

Find the people you’ve crossed paths with - galapago
https://www.happn.com/

======
codingdave
It's like Tinder, but for stalkers!

------
kseistrup
This app is for Facebook users only, don't bother downloading it if you're not
on Facebook.

------
FLengyel
Preposterous. The individuals shown are young, photogenic, employed,
attractive, physically fit persons with no obvious medical maladies. The
target demographic is minuscule.

